# Relé de ha vuelto loco, ruido frecuencia 50hz



## El_probatinas (Abr 12, 2021)

Hola a todos, tengo mínimas nociones de electrónica por eso acudo aquí.
Como puedo filtrar, eliminar o lo que se pueda hacer, para la frecuencia de 60hz no se pase a un relé y se desconecte y conecte a esa velocidad??
He medido la frecuencia con mi tester antes del optacoplador y marca 60hz y lógicamente el relé que va detrás la bobina actúa a esa velocidad.
Puedo eliminar esa frecuencia?
He probado a poner un condensador pero lo único que consigo es que sus contactos no actúen a esa velocidad pero la frecuencia sigue estando.
Necesito meter la señal del optacoplador a un gps, pero este no debe estar preparado para recibir tensión con frecuencia, solo tensiones de 0-12v
No se si me he explicado bien??


----------



## phavlo (Abr 12, 2021)

Algún diagrama de lo que tenés al momento?
Que tipo de relé. 6VCC, 12 VCC, 24Vcc, 220 Vac?? 🤔🤔🙄🤔🤔


----------



## switchxxi (Abr 12, 2021)

Yo intentaría ver cual es la fuente/lugar que genera esos 60Hz y eliminarla o ¿ es que la señal que controla el optoacoplador es una frecuencia ?

Porque a mi me suena a un circuito amplificador de alta impedancia captando ruido de linea.


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 12, 2021)

Por favor una foto de el rele
Ademas que en la foto se observe la etiqueta o placa de datos de rele


----------



## El_probatinas (Abr 12, 2021)

Todo esto viene de un decodificador que lleva un camión el cual no nos quieren dar las señales de trabajo pero he localizado las 2 señales que necesito, las he conectado al opto y me funciona solo qué con ese problema.
Claro que del camión no puedo tocar nada!! Sino me matan, jejeje
@emilio177 mañana sin falta las subo.
@phavlo el que he puesto es de 12v, mañana subo foto como me ha sugerido @emilio177
@switchxxi  sale todo de una centralita, siento no poder ayudar más.


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 12, 2021)

El_probatinas dijo:


> @emilio177 mañana sin falta las subo


Busca un imagen semejante en internet.. para saber de que tipo de rele estas hablando... 
Ademas realiza un diagrama para saber de tu circuito


----------



## Scooter (Abr 12, 2021)

El_probatinas dijo:


> Hola a todos, tengo mínimas nociones de electrónica por eso acudo aquí.
> Como puedo filtrar, eliminar o lo que se pueda hacer, para la frecuencia de 60hz no se pase a un relé y se desconecte y conecte a esa velocidad??
> He medido la frecuencia con mi tester antes del optacoplador y marca 60hz y lógicamente el relé que va detrás la bobina actúa a esa velocidad.
> Puedo eliminar esa frecuencia?
> ...


Adivinando
.
..
...
....
.....
.......



¡No compro más bolas de cristal en el alisprés! Menudo tongo.



En serio. Por favor, da datos. Relé ¿Que relé?
Opto acoplador ¿Que optiacoplador?

Esquema 
Fuente de alimentación
Control


----------



## El_probatinas (Abr 12, 2021)

@Scooter tienes razón, jejeje, daré más datos, simplemente es por si a alguno os recordaba de haber pasado por esto.


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 12, 2021)

Mi bola de cristal se hecho a perder.... por eso pido fotos


----------



## Scooter (Abr 12, 2021)

Usa un monoestable redisparable


----------



## ngc1976 (Abr 12, 2021)

El_probatinas dijo:


> Hola a todos, tengo mínimas nociones de electrónica por eso acudo aquí.
> Como puedo filtrar, eliminar o lo que se pueda hacer, para la frecuencia de 60hz no se pase a un relé y se desconecte y conecte a esa velocidad??
> He medido la frecuencia con mi tester antes del optacoplador y marca 60hz y lógicamente el relé que va detrás la bobina actúa a esa velocidad.
> Puedo eliminar esa frecuencia?
> ...


Yo colocaria un diodo rectificador en seie con los 60hz y del otro lado vas a tener la tensíón continua, adiós a los de 60 hz, saludos


----------



## Scooter (Abr 12, 2021)

En los posos de mi café he visto que son 60Hz pulsantes y no alternos, luego después del diodo seguirá teniendo la misma señal que antes.
Claro que si fueran alternos igualmente tendría 60Hz después del diodo... ya no tomo mas café que me desvelo y no adivino nada.


----------



## ngc1976 (Abr 12, 2021)

Scooter dijo:


> En los posos de mi café he visto que son 60Hz pulsantes y no alternos, luego después del diodo seguirá teniendo la misma señal que antes.
> Claro que si fueran alternos igualmente tendría 60Hz después del diodo... ya no tomo mas café que me desvelo y no adivino nada.


No amigo, el diodo rectifica los 60hz , veo qué no sabes cómo funciona un diodo, también veo qué diferencias 60 hz de corriente alterna cuando son la misma cosa, la corriente alterna (a.c) puede tener desde 1 ciclo hasta millones  de hz. saludos


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 12, 2021)

ngc1976 dijo:


> No amigo, el diodo rectifica los 60hz , veo qué no sabes cómo funciona un diodo, también veo qué diferencias 60 hz de corriente alterna cuando son la misma cosa, la corriente alterna (a.c) puede tener desde 1 ciclo hasta millones  de hz. saludos


Yo también no saber nada...
Yo ser tarzan...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 12, 2021)

ngc1976 dijo:


> No amigo, el diodo rectifica los 60hz , veo qué no sabes cómo funciona un diodo, también veo qué diferencias 60 hz de corriente alterna cuando son la misma cosa, la corriente alterna (a.c) puede tener desde 1 ciclo hasta millones  de hz. saludos


Vaya! Puedes decir cualquier cosa.
Pero decirle a Scooter que no sabe cómo funciona un diodo, es cómo decirle a una gallina que no tiene ni  idea de cómo es poner un huevo.
Scooter comenta que si tienes tensión alterna y luego rectificas con un diodo, seguirás teniendo una señal de 50, 60Hz o lo que sea, pero  de media onda. Y eso es correcto!
Corriente alterna es corriente alterna.
60Hz es un parámetro entre tantos, de corriente alterna.(No son la misma cosa) sólo que están relacionadiiisimos!
Un neumático No es un vehículo.
Mejor ve al punto, y sube esquemas, datos y todo tipo de información, para que podamos ayudarte.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 12, 2021)

ngc1976 dijo:


> No amigo, el diodo rectifica los 60hz , veo qué no sabes cómo funciona un diodo, también veo qué diferencias 60 hz de corriente alterna cuando son la misma cosa, la corriente alterna (a.c) puede tener desde 1 ciclo hasta millones  de hz. saludos


Menos mal que hay almas piadosas que nos informan a los incultos. 
Gracias maestro.


----------



## phavlo (Abr 12, 2021)

ngc1976 dijo:


> No amigo, el diodo rectifica los 60hz , veo qué no sabes cómo funciona un diodo, también veo qué diferencias 60 hz de corriente alterna cuando son la misma cosa, la corriente alterna (a.c) puede tener desde 1 ciclo hasta millones  de hz. saludos


1) Explícanos un poco mejor cómo funciona TU diodo! 

2) seguimos esperando un esquemático (al menos a mano alzada) del creador del tema, para asi saber bien que es lo que tiene frente a él, ya que no todos vemos con sus ojos!!


----------



## El_probatinas (Abr 13, 2021)

Hola a todos, tengo que dar por cerrado todo esto.
He decido olvidarme de todo por el riesgo que conlleva la manipulación de la centralita de un vehículo en garantía.
Me permiten hacer todo lo que quiera pero no tocando la centralita.
Así pues he pensado en realizar un pequeño proyecto con arduino, algo que me viene lejano pero si no os importa me veréis por el foro de arduino pidiendo consejos.
Muchas gracias a todos y espero que este foro siga tan colaborador con otros como lo ha sido conmigo.

No obstante mi idea va encaminada a varios sensores conectados a la maquinaria y según gire un eje y tenga otras señales activas me manden  la señal a un GPS.

Un saludo.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 13, 2021)

Lo bueno es que hemos aprendido lo que hace un diodo.
La grandeza de los foros es que siguiendo un hilo de una cosa aprendes cosas de otras.

Pues si quieres plantea  tu problema en el apartado de autotronica y lo pensamos un poco. El tema de gestión de flotas a mí personalmente me interesa y he hecho algunos proyectos.


----------

